# How Early Can A Colt Breed?



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

I would get him gelded as soon as his testes dropped! Why wait? I have heard of them breeding a mare by the time they are a yearling.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

They can breed as soon as they drop.


----------



## horsefan3000 (Jun 13, 2012)

they can breed multiple mares at 5 years but you can do experiment breeding at age 3. experiment breeding means one or two mares no more


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Horsefan... WHAT??? Lol.


----------



## horsefan3000 (Jun 13, 2012)

they can breed around 3 months


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

My farrier had to wean a colt at 6 months because he was trying to breed another broodmare. That is the youngest I've ever heard of though. Heard lots between 8-12 months and anything after that is fair game. Geld as soon as you can.


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

I dont want to alarm you but my farrer had a 6 month old colt cover her pony. The result was a Quarter pony. So I would say in some rare cases 6 months


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

I am seriously hoping to geld my colt before he weans at 6 months. He is already acting studly wih his dame.... She actually kicked him for he first time because he wouldnt quit trying to mount her. He just turned 2 months old. I am even thinking about not waiting till they drop if it comes down to it. No studs wanted here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Savvy Debonair (Feb 11, 2010)

My mums mares got pregnant by a 16 months old, one foal born still born the other was born, a wee colt, grew up big and strong >.<


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

My vet told me that a colt just starts to be potent at 1yr, and anytime after that he gets more and more as they get older of course. i agree get him gelded asap.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You can geld as soon as they are down. Pistol was dropped from day one and was gelded at 3.5 months old while still with his dam so she could help keep him moving during the day and the swelling down. If possible, that is the way I would do it again.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

It is nice to know you are gelding him for sure and not trying to decide whether to geld him, or keep him intact because he has some great name 5 gens back....


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

We do not geld until they have dropped usaually around 18 months old.
We have never had a colt sire a foal yet and they run in a mixed herd.
From the many vets that I have talked to they cann ot sire a foal until they drop.
I think you have plenty of time. Shalom


----------

